# Edge infrared sensor location?



## Bryan S

Morning just got my new edge, trying to locate the infrared sensor on it (can't seem to find the light or bulb even with a flashlight). I have to attach a remote sensor for my J-Tech IR extender on the Edge (edge is in closet, tv is in Den 25 feet away.) Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59

I usually just continuously press the Pause Button while moving the Emitter around until I pin it down.

They'v done Clever Things before like putting it _in_ the TiVo Logo.

-KP


----------



## Bryan S

kpeters59 said:


> I usually just continuously press the Pause Button while moving the Emitter around until I pin it down.
> 
> They'v done Clever Things before like putting it _in_ the TiVo Logo.
> 
> -KP


Thanks - that is where it was on the Bolt - do you know where it is on the Tico Edge?


----------



## kpeters59

No...I _would_ have said if I did...assuming you have clearance for that information?

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra

It's simpler to hit the down button. I would get a something that blocks IR, like a black SD card, and move it across the box until the amber LED no longer responds. I found the Mini VOX sensor is just to the left of the power LED that way. I guess you know that the remote should have a red LED when testing.


----------



## Bryan S

kpeters59 said:


> No...I _would_ have said if I did...assuming you have clearance for that information?
> 
> -KP


Since you do not know, please do not respond  just adds cluter.


----------



## Bryan S

JoeKustra said:


> It's simpler to hit the down button. I would get a something that blocks IR, like a black SD card, and move it across the box until the amber LED no longer responds. I found the Mini VOX sensor is just to the left of the power LED that way. I guess you know that the remote should have a red LED when testing.


It appear th sensor keeps moving - we find it, tape up the IR sensor to the TIVO Edge, then it stops working. Then when we retry it doesn't work at all - very weird as it worked on the Bolt no issues.


----------



## philco782

The entire Edge plastic case is not completely opaque. With an insanely bright light, the stuff inside is visible. On mine, there appears to be what looks a whole lot like a typical IR receiver-type element that is exactly one inch to the right of the TIVO logo on the front, on some standoffs that hold it a few millimeters above the motherboard.


----------



## HerronScott

Bryan S said:


> I have to attach a remote sensor for my J-Tech IR extender on the Edge (edge is in closet, tv is in Den 25 feet away.) Thanks.


I would have thought that the Bluetooth connection would work without the need for an extender for that distance?

Scott


----------



## rgura

Looks like its behind the "O" in TiVo


----------



## TivoChuck

This worked for me.


----------



## Ebolt

Bryan S said:


> Morning just got my new edge, trying to locate the infrared sensor on it (can't seem to find the light or bulb even with a flashlight). I have to attach a remote sensor for my J-Tech IR extender on the Edge (edge is in closet, tv is in Den 25 feet away.) Thanks.


When remote is activated a yellow light blinks next to the green light. This is the IR sensor. Works with my remote wireless emmitter. Thanks


----------

